# Eclipse - 2 unabhängige Consolen



## Jahava (21. Aug 2012)

Hallo,

habe für folgendes Problem leider keine Lösung gefunden:

Ich habe in Eclipse 2 Applications programmiert, unswar ein client und ein server.
Ich arbeite mit der Konsole also kein GUI.

Nun mein Problem:
ich möchte beide Projekte (also client und server) auf jeweils seperaten consolen starten.
Wenn ich momentan z.B. den Server starte und im Anschluss den Client dann "übermalt" er die Server Ausgaben. Sprich ich kann dann nur am Client eingaben und ausgaben sehen/machen.

Kann ich 2 Console Views seperat und parallel für mehr als ein Projekt starten ?

Hab schon die möglichkeit gefunden 2 consolen zu öffnen (über "open console" --> "new Konsole view")
jedoch zeigen beide die gleichen Inhalte an, sprich es wird qausi gespiegelt. 

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus und MFG


----------



## SlaterB (21. Aug 2012)

Open Console

im Bild, direkt links vom Menü für 'open console' ist ein Punkt, im Bild ausgegraut, der für 'display selected console' steht
bzw. 'select displayed console' wäre vielleicht treffender, kannst du damit wechseln?

je nach Eclipse-Version gibt es noch Einstellungen ob die Anzeige automatisch auf andere Konsolen springen darf wenn dort Text erscheint usw.


----------



## Jahava (21. Aug 2012)

kuhl, es geht, dankee.
immer wieder schön zu sehen wie einfach es eigentlich ist wenn man weiss wie es geht 

Danke nochmla und MFG


----------

